# OOC: Scouting the Spires



## Greybar (Jul 9, 2005)

This is the OOC thread for Scouting the Spires

Current characters:
Albus Causarian: Monk1/Pale4
Celarus (KAY-lah-rus): Rogue 4/Monk 1
Locutus: Psion(telepath) 5
Fera: Psionic Warrior 5

We'll be starting at half-way through 5th level just for the fun of having the possibility of levelling up during the adventure. 

Sidebar:
The Pale is a psionic healer designed by DragonTurtle and described here.
Thanks DragonTurtle!


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Jul 11, 2005)

*Description of Brother Albus Causarius*

Apologies for the self-indulgent length of this.  These sorts of descriptions help me nail down his personality.

Like the other monks, Albus dresses simply.  He wears a grey robe over plain white slacks and a rough white shirt.  At least, their colors were once grey and white.  He keeps his garments clean - he is often found naked in the lake attempting to wash out the latest stains.  But years of blood have given them a permanent brownish tint.  He, of course, has access to the stores of fresh clothes available to all monks, but he has always quietly and gratefully declined all such offers.  He carries a weathered backpack from which he pulls unguents and bandages for use on the wounds of others.  Only his boots appear to be clean and new.  He also wears an ornate ring on his arthritic left hand, and a simple amulet around his neck.

FBI Special Agent Dammers once said "My body is a roadmap of pain".  He could have been speaking of Brother Causarius.  Albus is gaunt, always appears to be barely recovering from a debilitating illness, and usually walks with that careful gait adopted by someone suffering a back injury.  He is covered in scars, some old and puckered, others so fresh they still ooze.  His fingernails are blackened and ragged from chewing.   He is either drenched in fever-sweat, or trembling from cold.  The insides of his forearms are covered by short, straight little scars - Brother Causarius is apparently a cutter.

His face is disturbing, even to the monks who train with him.   His jaw is clenched permanently in pain.  His nose is crooked and broken.  The creases in his brow are like a knife cut.  His eyes are sunken and bloodshot.  Those who brave the task of meeting his gaze claim that they can see every wound he has ever suffered.  When first he joined the monastery, his gaze also contained a sense of triumph, of pride.  But that died quickly, and now it shows only a vast acceptance.


Basically, imagine the sickest person you've ever known, and hit them in the face with a sack of oranges.  That's what Brother Causarius looks like on a good day.


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Jul 11, 2005)

*Description of Celarus*

(Please pardon my indulgence in some anachronism)

[A documentarist interviewing Monks in the training yard of the monastery...]
Monk1: Celarus? I've heard of him... but couldn't really point him out to you... [looks sheepish]
Monk2: Isn't he in the room next to yours?
Monk1: Well, yeah, i guess... but i never hear anything over there, maybe he's not here anymore?
[Camera pans slightly just barely catching cloaked figure that could be seen in the medium distance over the monk's shoulders, pans back as Monk1 speaks again]
Monk1: So, yeah, he is a monk here, but I can't help you find him, maybe someone else can, sorry.
[Monks walk off, as they leave a whispered voice is heard immediately behind the cameraman]
Voice: I would rather you didn't ask about me
Cameraman: HUH?! wha-!
[Camera spins around trying to capture image of this new person, goes in and out of focus trying to catch the image.  The figure is a little short, cloak boots & gloves seem much better make than the plain monks clothes the figure is wearing.  Two sais and two kamas are tucked into the belt.  The face is in shadows but seems plain, non-descript]
Voice: Please, no pictures [lightly shoves camera to the side, when the cameraman swings it back, the figure is gone]
Cameramn: where... where did he go? [cameraman spins around, no sign of the cloaked figure]

-------

You'd be hard pressed to pick Celarus out of the rest of the monks, he doesn't stand out, he keeps to himself and is very quiet.  Sometimes he seems to be always just around the corner, othertimes no where to be found.  One never hears him arrive in a room but he will just appear there.  He is _*ordinary*_; that might be the one thing that makes him stand out the most.


----------



## ericpat (Jul 12, 2005)

*Description of Locutus*

There is something about Locutus. People just like him. While sociable, his dedication to the order's purpose is never in question. 

He is smallish, but neither frail nor sickly. Like most monks, he has no hair, probably due to shaving his head. His features are sharp, his face accipitrine. He wears simple robes of brown homespun, much like any other monk. For travel, he has a walking stick that he leans on. His cloak is a bit fancier than is the norm, but nothing extravagant. He wears a simple gold circlet about his forehead, and several tattoos can be seen on his exposed skin.


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Jul 12, 2005)

Fera is one of the women monks. When hanging out at the monastery she wears very simple clothing, with few decorations. She has mousie brown hair that is kept cropped pretty short. She tends to keep to herself, unless she is sparring.

Her face is what will get your attention. Occasionally you may look at her and see something primal...


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Jul 12, 2005)

I didn't notice how to do this in the faq, how do we do "private" character to character interations? (For example, just to one character and not the whole party.) Is it posted in the main thread or is it done in email?


----------



## Greybar (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd say do it in the main IC thread.  If you want it to be more secret, you can put it behind a spoiler block (the sblock tag)

for instance:
Fera whispers to Locutus:
[sblock]
I don't trust this fisherman.  I could gut him right here before he calls for help.
[/sblock]

That way the overall flow of the scene is complete and readable.

Some people like to use _italics for internal thoughts or telepathic communication_ and colored text for out-loud speech, but as long as things are clear I don't want to place a rule about that.


----------



## Greybar (Jul 15, 2005)

Albus will be on vaca for a week, so he'll just be quiet in the conversation for a while.  Carry on!


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Jul 21, 2005)

[tumbleweeds]

Celarus doesn't really have anything to add... i was wondering if we could 'look around the table' as it were and decide to just jump to the next scene or something...

hmmm maybe i'll post a 'Celarus doesn't have anything to add' post in character later...


----------



## Greybar (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, the lack of nonverbal/nonposted cues is something we'll have to learn.

I guess when in doubt I'll try to push things along and we can always recoil a bit if needed.


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Jul 21, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing...I guess we could always post each time Dunk posts with a simple reply...like "Character looks at their brothers and remains quiet." so he'll know we have read the post, but don't feel the need to add/question anything.


----------



## Greybar (Jul 21, 2005)

I think it will be easier when we get to more action-oriented scenes rather than the passive stand and talk.


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Jul 25, 2005)

So let's get going!


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Jul 25, 2005)

Can we assume that everyone in the party has already had the experience of being healed by Brother Causarius, or will this be new for someone?


----------



## Greybar (Jul 26, 2005)

Since the monastery is relatively tight, I'd say that everyone who might get into a fight in practices has experience either with Causarius or one of the other empathetic healers.

I'd leave it open to Eric if Locutus might not have been, since he may not have as much fist-flying experience.

Why not make up a paragraph or two about how it feels to be healed by him?


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's a little generic story about Your First Time Getting Healed By Albus:

Bruised and bleeding, you feel a whisper behind you.  You shift your attention from your opponent to the sense of movement behind you.  Since this is your first time, your opponent pauses respectfully so you can experience the moment fully.  

As you catch sight of the grim specter reaching for you, you instinctively flinch.  Almost immediately, your training asserts itself, and you take control your exterior reactions.  Your face is placid as Brother Causarius gently, almost lovingly, reaches out to caress your broken left hand.  As he cradles it in his own hands you momentarily lose sight of this world and see -

Brother Causarius is on the ground beneath you, smiling gently, as you stomp and maim his left hand

- and just as suddenly the vision is gone.  Brother Causarius lets go of your left hand and you are amazed at how good it feels.  Even the blisters from the morning Flame test have healed.  

Brother Causarius reaches for your bloody stained face with his twisted hand and -

in the middle of a flying spin kick you hear a crunch and a grunt as your foot crushes Brother Causarius' nose

- and you take a long clean breath through your nostrils.  The air never smelled so good.  Brother Causarius holds a shirt over his spurting nose with one hand while reaching for your broken rib with another.  But the Elder Brother shakes his head and indicates that the sparring should continue.  Brother Causarius nods painfully and limps to the edge of the arena.  With a smile, he nods at you, as if thanking you for some kindness.

As you turn back to your opponent, you vow to fight with more discipline.  You have learned an important lesson - although you stand alone in this courtyard, you are not alone in suffering for your failures.  The Elder Brother can see this realization in your stance and nods with satisfaction.  You will no longer wager your body so carelessly.


----------



## ericpat (Jul 27, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> I'd leave it open to Eric if Locutus might not have been, since he may not have as much fist-flying experience.




Locutus certainly wouldn't have any experience throwing punches, but I'm sure he's sustained damage in his own style of sparring.


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Jul 27, 2005)

Lovely healing technique...  Celarus will be careful not to need it.

I'm ready for the scene change...


----------



## Greybar (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll do less "marching you without your own volition" as things get tighter, don't worry. 

Feel free to ask for skill checks and such if you like via an OOC note in the main thread, or if they seem obvious in the descriptive text then I'll just assume they're in there.


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Jul 27, 2005)

*fera's hps*

John, did you ever roll Fera's hp? I don't think I got an email..(or I didn't write it down if you told me on the phone.)


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Jul 27, 2005)

If he rolled a 6 for Fera's spot do you really want him to roll your hp?


----------



## Greybar (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey, I rolled good for that one, Fera has 53hp, and is actually second in hp to Albus the damage-battery-boy.

You other two wimps are like half their hp, so stay out of trouble, okay? 

I was actually planning on posting a quick stat block for each person for ease of reference.  I think there might have been some last fine-tuning of things like skill points needed, too.  For instance, I think Celarus was a bit off but once I added some missed synergy I could get pretty much the same numbers.


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Aug 3, 2005)

*Spoilers!*

Those spoilers in the main thread are driving me mad!  

*Open me up Shawn, what can it hurt?*
Don't worry, I won't tell anyone.
_Go ahead, everyone else is doing it!_

So, to help exorcise the demons, I've got to place a few of my own spoilers:

For Mr Teeny:
[sblock]Monkeys is funny[/sblock]

Here's one for the ladies:
[sblock]I like chocolate[/sblock]

For those who are wacko to the max:
[sblock]I have baloney in my slacks[/sblock]

And for all the rest of ya:
[sblock]i got nothin[/sblock]


----------



## Greybar (Aug 3, 2005)

Hee hee, it's like passing notes in a CoC game.  You can see they're out there, and you don't know if half of them say "This is a sekrit note.  Stare at Shawn and act like you're suspicious of him.  It'll be fun."


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Aug 4, 2005)

*laugh* glad to see I am not the only one who is horribly tempted.


----------



## Greybar (Aug 11, 2005)

BTW: I'll be on vacation all next week, so I won't be updating these threads.


----------



## Greybar (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm baaaaack.

(BTW, I assume each of you has figured out the subscribe-to-thread stuff so you can find these easily)


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Aug 24, 2005)

*FYI: will be away for a while starting next week*

Going on vacation... 1st-10th of September... just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## Greybar (Aug 31, 2005)

Eep, 6 day delay.  Sorry about that.  And I was excusing myself because I though Samus_the_lucky was on vaca now instead of tomorrow.  Whoops.

Well, his character will stay out of sight, which is what he's good at anyway.


----------



## ericpat (Sep 30, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> I was actually planning on posting a quick stat block for each person for ease of reference.  I think there might have been some last fine-tuning of things like skill points needed, too.  For instance, I think Celarus was a bit off but once I added some missed synergy I could get pretty much the same numbers.




That sounds good.

Did we ever square up on _Powers Known_ lists?


----------



## Greybar (Sep 30, 2005)

I think so.  The disagreement was only there because I think we were both misunderstanding each other.

It probably would be good for me to post those before your first fight, I suppose.  I think if you go to the bar, I'm practically contractually required to provide a fight.


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it safe to assume that, as monks, we have renounced such worldly delights as drinking alcohol, gambling, and paying for lap dances?  This sort of thing is common for monastic ordered, but some orders are going to be more stringent than others.  

I'm asking because it will most definitely affect how we approach the upcoming Bar environment.  

Shawn/Albus


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Oct 3, 2005)

daedalus@theworld.co said:
			
		

> Is it safe to assume that, as monks, we have renounced such worldly delights as drinking alcohol, gambling, and paying for lap dances?




Celarus hopes not.  But then again you'd have to catch him in the act, which would be difficult.

BTW: if only _paying_ for the lap dances may be renounced, then would Albus accept donations?


----------



## Greybar (Oct 3, 2005)

Good question.  I'm going to say that you have a difficult line to follow.

You are not forbidden from alcohol, but you are strongly instructed not to allow such things to cloud your mental or physical sense of presence and calm.  A purified and sanctified spirit is used is some of the rituals of the monastery, but not that often that you'd have that much of a tolerance beyond the strength of your constitution.

To touch on the other elements, since you brought them up (even if in jest)):  Gambling, as a device of chaos and indiscipline, is indeed forbidden, and you have been warned to hold yourself apart from the crude indulgences of the flesh that might parade themselves in some places in Highlake.  This is not to say that you are restricted to chastity or celibacy - indeed there are married members of the "monastery", though their partners are invariably also members of the community.

In short, you are held to something much more than a simple admonishment to moderation, but less than a absolute prohibition.  Continued control, discipline, and focus are the objectives which should be maintained.

Of course, there are always those who stray from the teachings...


----------



## Greybar (Oct 5, 2005)

In case people didn't keep notes on what moneys they have:

Locutus: 300gp (on my list, anyway...)
Fera: 0gp
Celarus: 473gp 1sp
Albus: 46gp

I'm working on the statblocks today.


----------



## ericpat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Service*

Man, if the service in the _Cold Fire_ is this bad, no wonder it's empty...


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Nov 11, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Greybar (Nov 11, 2005)

Gah!  Yeah, I keep thinking things like "well, I'll give so and so a day to pop in a comment."

So, instead I think I'll accelerate things a bit...


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Nov 14, 2005)

> Albus and Causarius are seated at the bar




So either Albus is a big guy... or along with all the other lovely personal habits he has he also as Multiple Personality Disorder?

So... a monk, a thief and two psionics enter a bar...


----------



## Greybar (Nov 14, 2005)

Whoops... Albus and Celarus.  Will correct...

(there is the _Schism_ power, but I don't think he's manifesting that right now...)


----------



## ericpat (Nov 15, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> (there is the _Schism_ power, but I don't think he's manifesting that right now...)




There's also _Fission_ and _Fusion_ neither of which I suspect he's manifesting.   

There's also PsiCrystals, which are "a fragment of a psionic character’s personality."


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, is the Mindlink we've got a Party Line, or can it be used for person-to-person calls?  For instance, can I privately tell Locutus:

_your fly is open_

Or is that message broadcast to each of us in connection to the Mindlink?


----------



## Greybar (Nov 15, 2005)

Off the top of my head, I think it is party-line style.


----------



## Greybar (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, and I'm going to put a mild delay on Albus' next action so that Locutus and Fera have a chance to react as well...


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Nov 16, 2005)

<pout>


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have Eric to ask right now, so I don't know if I need to prepare to use a psionic  skill or not. If I need to, consider me preparing. If not, never mind.


----------



## Greybar (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, Virigina, that means "Initiative Rolls everyone".
And our heros apparently weren't ready for it.

Locutus seems totally off balance, mentally. (Init 1)
Vanik is also totally stunned by what's going on (Init 1)
Fera is a bit better off (Init 11)
The burly man is moving a hair faster that Fera (Init 12)
Celarus seems to have cleared his throat a bit (Init 14)
Albus is on his game (Init 22)

Go!


----------



## Greybar (Nov 17, 2005)

Celarus:
[sblock]
Albus' touch has removed some of the shakes from your limbs, though you feel a hair weak still at the moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Nov 17, 2005)

So how will this work?  We all give our action, you splice them together in order?  Or shall we answer in order of initiative so that we can build our actions off the actions of others?


----------



## Greybar (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd say post moves and I'll splice them, that way we don't have to bottleneck on each person.


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Nov 18, 2005)

What's the layout of this battle?  Where are Vanik & his attacker relative to Celarus?  My thought was for Celarus to slam the cider mug over the attacker's head before fading into shadows...


----------



## Greybar (Nov 18, 2005)

Sure, go for it.  I'm willing for the layout to be cinematically flexible enough for such.

Right now I can see the layout as something like


```
------- BAR --Alb--Cel.-----|
BckDoor
                 fight-here         Door

   tabel       table    table
                w/PCs

           more tables

fireplace and back wall
```


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the little map.  Since i was holding my action, i'll post in a moment with the obligatory bar-fight 'beer-mug to the head'.


----------



## ericpat (Nov 19, 2005)

Have we seen the "large curved swordlike weapon"s before? Or heard about them? Do either of the men that just showed up match descriptions of folks we've heard of in town?

GM:
[SBLOCK]Lets hope you roll as poorly for the bad guys as you do for us...   BTW, I just noticed in re-reading some of the XPH, PsiCrystals get 4 ranks in spot and listen, so my PsiCrystal is actually better at those things than I am...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Greybar (Nov 21, 2005)

The two new guys don't fit any of the people you've heard about.

And the large curved sword (aka falchion, a two-handed scimitar) is a weapon generally associated with the Draho raiders rather than Haraivans.  However, these outlying semi-anarchic towns are probably the most likely to adopt non-traditional weapons if it suits them.

I'm going to go ahead and post the results up to the burly man, which means that Fera, Vanik, and Locutus will have actions to go after that.


----------



## Greybar (Nov 21, 2005)

On a side note, Vanik manages to keep taking a maxed out blow from that battleaxe, if you're wondering why he's getting mangled.  Full 8 on the die, plus full Power Attack ...

Albus[sblock]
You took 17hp off of Vanik, and successfully converted that to a mere 9 nonlethal damage.  Your arm isn't broken, but it had an open bleeding wound for the time between when you took on the injury (on your move) and when you converted it (at the end of the turn, which technically hasn't happened yet).
Also, I double checked and Spring Attack can only be used with a melee attack, but it won't matter for this particular scene/case.
[/sblock]

Celaraus[sblock]
Those guys in the doorway have pretty pale faces to be Haraivan, but Draho tend to be just as dark.
[/sblock]

Locutus[sblock]
BTW, you think that Vanik is being completely honest, though these are extraordinary circumstances.
[/sblock]


----------



## Greybar (Nov 22, 2005)

Whoops I need a Locutus move for the end of combat round one before we can move on...


----------



## ericpat (Nov 22, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> Whoops I need a Locutus move for the end of combat round one before we can move on...




I think you already resolved that:

_"Almost unnoticed in all of this is a dull, deep bell like sound that isn't quite perceived in the ears... our heroes recognize this as an effect that often happens when Locutus turns his mind to a power."_

Unless that was the "surprise" round that only Vanik/Hollus were surprised during...


----------



## Greybar (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, I think I tried to speed things up and instead just got confused.

Here's how I'm thinking it should have gone:

Maeror enters, makes opening threat/monologue, Initiative gets rolls.
Albus heals Celarus
Celarus delays
Maeror lays the smack down on Vanik
Fera's manifests stomp (this was missed)
Locutus manifests
Hollus monologue, no other action
-- end round 1, start round 2 --
Albus rolls in, heals Vanik
Celarus smashes Maeror's head with the mug
Maeror continues the attack on Vanik
<-- we are here
Now we'll get Fera's and Locutus's second round actions

whew, this play by post will take a little more attention and getting used to.

let's resolve Fera/Locutus/Hollus, then we'll pause again to get the "fast" heroes (Albus/Celarus).


----------



## daedalus@theworld.co (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, should we submit our moves for the next round now?


----------



## Greybar (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, though if you want to wait to get the Fera/Locutus/Hollus actions for the end of round 2 then that's fine too.


----------



## Greybar (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going to be in NC for the weekend (starting Thurs mid-day), but perhaps we can pick up when I get back if everyone's moves are in...


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Dec 2, 2005)

Who's moves are we waiting for?


----------



## Greybar (Dec 5, 2005)

Fera and Locutus


----------



## Greybar (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, I apparently missed the last two posts for Fera and Locutus so I'll resolve those now and then we'll be back up and going.

---

Round 3!

Albus and Celarus, you're up
then Maeror

Fera - he looks likely to attack you, and you'll get an AoO on his as he comes in due to your long arms.  Do you want to take such an attack, and would you like it to be lethal or nonlethal?

The two new guys will also be moving in this round...


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Dec 13, 2005)

Hmm...my post doesn't seem to have been posted. If this is a repeat, please ignore. Okay...this is from my rules lawyer, so you may not agree.

I'd like to grapple him with my opportunity. That would give him a attack of opportunity. BUT, that would mean on my turn, he wouldn't have an attack of opportunity any more. (Do you agree? If not, I may change my tactics.)

At the same time I would be saying, "Please stand down. I do not want to hurt you."


----------



## Greybar (Dec 13, 2005)

Round 3 so far... (to help me keep track as much as anything)

Albus heals Vanik (completely, by the way)
Celarus fades into the background
Maeror attacks Fera and fails, instead being grappled.
Fera - your turn - you could go from grapple to pinned if you like
Guard 1 & Guard 2 - will then have a move
Locutus - ?
Hollus - ?


----------



## ericpat (Dec 14, 2005)

*Round 3*

I think it'd be best for me to wait until "Guard 1 & 2" have acted until I decide what to do. They're ahead of me in initiative anyways...


----------



## Daphna_Llassa (Dec 14, 2005)

grapple to pin.


----------



## Greybar (Dec 14, 2005)

And with the latest step we can move out of combat-time unless there are further actions people want to take in the more constrained mechanics (like attack the guards or anything that would provoke another round).


----------



## ericpat (Dec 15, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> And with the latest step we can move out of combat-time unless there are further actions people want to take in the more constrained mechanics (like attack the guards or anything that would provoke another round).




Before we leave combat-time, what reaction does Hollus have when the guards arrive?

Do I believe the the guards?


----------



## Greybar (Dec 15, 2005)

Locutus believes they're being very forthright, and that indeed they will take the attacker willingly and bring him to the local authority implied by their words.

Hollus is frightened and shocked.  Locutus can tell that he's conflicted as someone who knows both Maeror and Vanik, and hates to see them shed blood.  On top of all that, his eyes seem to dart over to Fera's enlarged form with some fear and suspicion.

(OOC: Needless to say, you got a great read on Hollus... nice roll.)


----------



## Samus_the_Lucky (Dec 15, 2005)

[sigh] Celarus didn't get a chance for some _stabby-stabby_.  Oh well.


----------



## Greybar (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, both of the guards have their backs to you.  Don't let me stop you from getting the fight *really* going.


----------



## ericpat (Dec 15, 2005)

Greybar said:
			
		

> Locutus believes they're being very forthright, and that indeed they will take the attacker willingly and bring him to the local authority implied by their words.




Follow-up question:

What's the "criminal-justice" system like in Highlake? (e.g. magistrate, tribunal, etc.)


----------



## Greybar (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a guard of blue-cloaks (City Guard) which are based in Highlake City but officially are the keepers of law for the island as a whole.  Their head is the Banathus, Defender of Highlake (whom the main line PCs have met breifly), and his Speaker, Roi the Quickfingered (whom the main line PCs have met not quite so briefly).

Suspects are taken in by the guards, and for the majority of small crimes plead their case directly to the Defender or one he designates for that role (often the Speaker or a senior Guard).

Higher crimes (murder, acts against the state, religious matters) go before the Defender, the Keeper of the Open Waters, and one of the councilors (rotated from the other houses).  The accused can petition through the councilor for their house (or effectively any noble of the house) to be heard before the complete Council in matters that involve high crimes or those of high status.

More Meta-OOC:
Or something along those lines.  I think I had a draft document about law in Highlake, but one of the the plots didn't end up driving you guys into the legal system, so it didn't need to get finalized.  Basically though there is no "jury of peers", and more of a class system in action where those of higher rank rule on those of lower rank.


----------

